# Sail! 4/2/17



## Gamecocky (Jul 22, 2015)

Best day ever. Caught this guy just inside the color change on a penn senator 4/0 with 50lb braid on a pink duster rig with a frozen cigar minnow. Thank god she hit that rod and not the other smaller rod, cause she was a tank. 

Fight of a lifetime, almost an hour from start to finish. She pulled me at least half a mile down the beach; the buddy i was with was having to paddle as fast as he could for about 30minutes straight to keep up with us. The billfish measured 7 foot 3 inches with an estimated weight (based on online calculators) of just over 100lbs. 

Revived and released unharmed. Ive been pumped up all day; every time i see the shredded skin on my palms from grabbing the bill I remember the awesome fight. Might be the first kayak sail of the year!

Caught in Inlet Beach


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow! That's a heck of a sail. Congrats!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Heck of a fish, damn fine photos. Good job on the release, I would have had to have some steaks, lol


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow!
Dang nice sailfish and you're right ...it might be the 1st of the yr.
Great job, good pics. also.


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Outstanding catch, Congrats! Good call on the release. And your buddy did great on the pics, that first shot of it airborne is magazine worthy.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

WOw, nice catch. That first picture belongs in a magazine


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice Sail!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG!!!! That's a fine fine fine sail!!! I'd still be pumped!!! Congrats on a memory of a lifetime! I'd look into getting a fiberglass mount of that awesome critter!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Good for you!!!! Nice catch and Release


----------



## Jason B (Jul 3, 2014)

Sweet man!!! Nice C&R!!


----------



## TigerInDestin (Oct 13, 2015)

That is too awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome catch


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Cloud 9 bro! Awesome job!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Can't even start to say how awesome this is. I gotta get out there! Congrats!!!


----------



## Cebral (Mar 19, 2017)

Awsome catch and great pictures. You got me pumped!


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats!!! Great pics and glad you were good with releasing!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

40 years from now....

"Grandpa, tell us the story about your sailfish again."

Congrats on a "life fish".


----------



## Gamecocky (Jul 22, 2015)

thanks guys! it was an awesome day. I learned everything about offshore kayak fishing from this forum so im incredibly appreciative of everyones kind words. Its been a great year for me; caught my first mahi and now billfish in the last several months (both from a kayak if you can believe it haha).


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats - first I've seen this year. Great pics too.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Hellofafish!


----------



## Andreapatterson28 (Dec 19, 2016)

That looks great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

